# Outlook 2007 cannot connect to mail server



## cards1007 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm having a strange problem with Outlook 2007. (The computer is running Win XP SP2.) I am unable to connect to my email server when I set up my email account, although I am certain I have the account settings correct, as I've copied them exactly from another Win XP SP2 machine with Outlook 2007.

I created the account by going to the Control Panel --> Mail. When I create the account here, I can click the "Test Account Settings" button and both send and receive complete successfully. However, when I then open Outlook 2007 and do a send/receive, it fails saying it cannot connect to the server. I have created the mail accounts for two separate users under two separate windows accounts. Both windows accounts have administrator privileges.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

-Justin


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I am suspecting that your email server may have "Log on using Secure Password Authentication (SPA)" enabled.
If so, then you might just have to click on the feature, and maybe perhaps set whatever authentication is needed (usually it is the same as your name and password).


----------



## cards1007 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I've checked this. I've checked that literally every setting (including the "more settings") have been copied _exactly_ from another machine running the same software using the same email account.

I suspect some sort of firewall or email/virus protection, but I've tried disabling Norton and the Windows firewall, neither of which solved the problem.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Please mention the exact error message that shows up including the 0x800..... error number that you get.

It could be a firewall , try my suggestion on disabling all 3rd party programs and services on this thread (Page 2)

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/592093-outlook-2002-a.html


----------



## cards1007 (Jul 12, 2007)

I had to send the computer off with it's user on a week long trip. I'll follow up on this error next week when he returns.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

What kind of mail client are you using? If SPA is checked, make sure it actually needs to be checked. Is it POP3, IMAP, Exchange?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Have also seen this symptom where an ISP has web mail. If the user looks at their e-mail from the web but does not log out correctly, they can't see their mail from Outlook. This is even after test send and receives worked.


----------

